# The MIGHTY SPEED THREAD GAME 6 MERGED!



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

*This will be the first year that a team comes back from 0-3.*

I feel it.

I don't know what team or in what round. But this is the year. With more Best of 7 series and lots of parity in East and crazy teams out West, this is the year.

I remember saying in 1994, "eventually an 8th seed will win first round" and then the Nuggets did it.

This is the year.

The closest any team has come to coming back from 0-3 was back in 1994 with those same Nuggets. They fell behind 0-3 to the Jazz before rallying to tie the series and force a game 7 which they lost.

Maybe it will be the Blazers. They're crazy enough to do it. Maybe it will be the Spurs, they're intimidated enough to fall down 0-3. Maybe it will be the Wolves (I doubt that). Or maybe the Pistons. I don't know. But this is the year.

Go Blazers


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Just wanted to point out that I mentioned this earlier


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> Just wanted to point out that I mentioned this earlier


Hey Speed, if you're right, I suggest that everyone of us promote you in our signatures, and proclaim you GENIUS for a good year.

maybe we can even give you your own "weekly" thread where you say whatever you want.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Choo choo... all aboard.

lets get all aboard this thought. think positively, and go for it.

It would be great to see US do it 

cross our fingers and face north....


----------



## Stojakovic16 (Jan 12, 2003)

If Speed is actually right with all these predictions........


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah the Lakers sure don't seem to be in the playoffs!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Well we win Game 3 easily if Cheeks plays Patterson/Sabas/Zach WAY morein the 2nd half and freaking benches Damon. Damon did hit 3 3's,but he was so tenative. He is such a defensive liability, so we had to double his man hence giving Raef and cracker Dirk WIDE OPEN shots. Do I think we can come back from 0-3? Yes, but only if Cheeks pulls his head from out of his arse and smells the roses. Patterson and Zach HAVE to play more minutes and Sheed needs to start playing like he wants it.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Hap, Nah, let's just give the credit to the Blazers if they pull it off. I don't need to be called a genious or need a weekly thread. 

Go Blazers!!


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

*Am I the only one who thinks the Blazers will win by 30+ tomorrow night?*

I think it will be one of those games. Sheed will dunk a lot.

One thing that prevents a clean blowout is that we don't have DA's outside shot. That is also why Sheed needs to stay outside more and shoot the three. It is also why Damon has absolutely HAD to be out there on the court. I wouldn't mind seeing Daniels out there droppin some threes and I think tomorrow, he might show off his statue of liberty dunk for the playoff audience.

Go Blazers

P.S. The better question is.... when we go up 20+, will Don Nelson throw in the towel again?? I couldn't BELIEVE he did that in Game 4. BIG MISTAKE. The Lakers would never do that. You can never quit in a playoff game. You must always try to win.


----------



## bintim70 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Yes You Are the Only One*

I'm thinking more like 29+.............they are going to miss the last freethrow.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

sweet


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I believe they can win, (don't know if they will) but it won't be a blow-out.


----------



## RipCityJB (Jan 7, 2003)

You never know with this team. I thought we would totally mail it in on Sunday.....and even after that didn't think much of our chances last night. I'm a little worried that we're all so confident about tomorrow.....so I'm going to stick with my reverse psychology.....Mavs by 20.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Am I the only one who thinks the Blazers will win by 30+ tomorrow night?*



> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> I think it will be one of those games. Sheed will dunk a lot.
> 
> One thing that prevents a clean blowout is that we don't have DA's outside shot. That is also why Sheed needs to stay outside more and shoot the three. It is also why Damon has absolutely HAD to be out there on the court. I wouldn't mind seeing Daniels out there droppin some threes and I think tomorrow, he might show off his statue of liberty dunk for the playoff audience.
> ...


No we will NOT win by 30+,that RARELY happens in the playoffs. Dallas is dangerous when their arssy shots are falling.I hope we win,and the most I see us winning by is 12. And we will NOT win if we jack up about 30 3's again:no: !


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

rarely happens???

Pistons won by 31 the other night.

Blazers won by 29 in Los Angeles Game 2 in 2000.

Big routs actually happen quite often in playoffs. There are so many games that sometimes a team just doesn't have it on a given night. Mavs will crumble. I love it.

Go Blazers


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

yes 30+ blowouts are fairly rare, they occur once,twice,no more then 3 times a playoff series. How about we just concetrate on getting the W instead of how much we get the Dub by,aiight :yes:!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> rarely happens???
> 
> Pistons won by 31 the other night.
> ...


30+ point blowouts happen ALL THE TIME in the playoffs!

There was one the other night, there was one two years ago...

THEY HAPPEN ALL THE TIME!


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

there are more. must i name them all? refer to the Spurs-Lakers series in 2001 where the Lakers won by an average of 30.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Speed, what do you plan to do if the Blazers don't win tomorrow or Sunday? I mean, you have GUARENTEED a series victory. 

Would it be okay if we made a thread to rag on you about your prediction when you are proven incorrect? Just a thought.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Loyalty- are you SERIOUS?

Wow, you're proving me right. You guys WANT the Blazers to lose so you can rag on me.

Dude, the Blazers will win in 7. If they fail to and you guys want to celebrate then you guys are terrible fans.

Go Blazers


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Just a sign*

I noticed tonight all the other series that were 3-2 all ended tonight, that isn't a good sign. Portland needs to gnard up and everyone have a good game, I'll be happy with a 1 pt win thank you.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Just a sign*



> Originally posted by <b>hasoos</b>!
> I noticed tonight all the other series that were 3-2 all ended tonight, that isn't a good sign. Portland needs to gnard up and everyone have a good game, I'll be happy with a 1 pt win thank you.


But hasoos: we're the only team in the first round with a two game winning streak! 

A 1 point win is fine by me, too...

Ed O.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

It doesn't matter if you win by 50 points or just one. A win get Portland to Dallas for a one game series. The Zach Randoph Blazers have proven that they can take it to the Mavericks. I like the big line up that Portland is starting with now. Haven't we been calling for it for sometime now? 

The pressure is on Dallas to close out the series. I would like to see Portland get even more physical against Dallas in tonights game and put even more pressure on Dallas for a possible Sunday game. The Dallas sharp shooters have been quiet for awhile, let's all hope that they stay that way.

Just one game at a time, win Friday and all bets against the Blazers are off. I comes down to a one game series with all the pressure on Dallas. :yes:


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Personally, I'd like to see the Blazers win a _close_ game. When professional playoff teams get demoralized, they usually come out on fire for the next game. :fire:

Keep it close, just win the next 2 in this series.


----------



## Quigly (Jan 2, 2003)

I really hope the Blazers don't go into the game thinking they can blow the Mavs out. this is going to be a very tough game. the Blazers need to think DEFENSE. they need to win this game 92 to 90. Hopefully Nash will stay cold and VanExcel will go cold and Dirk's shoulder will hurt.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

This is the only game that worries me. The Mavericks still believe that they can close Portland out. If they come out hot and Portland doesn't play them physical things could get ugly.

However.....

If there is a game seven, Dallas will be on the ropes and even their fans will be holding their breath. I think that in a game seven, Dallas players will be playing so tight that their shots will fall short or bounce long. A game seven favors the Blazers. :yes:


----------



## Blaze (Jan 25, 2003)

I also believe tonight's game will be a blowout, but more around 19-20 than 30. I think the Blazers smell blood and will get after the Mavs in game 6. If the Mavs do win though, I will be impressed because it would show they have mental toughness to come back after two tough losses. I just don't believe that the Mavs will win game 6 though. Rose Garden will be a' rockin!


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Hasoos- the only thing to learn last night is that the Suns, Wolves and Bucks all don't have the kind of heart that the Blazers have. They all went down in their first elimination game while the Blazers are 2-0 in must wins.

Go Blazers


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

the last time we had a game 6 in Portland, I was there.

And let me tell you, if our fans tonight are like they were then in 2000, I see Portland winning by 10+. I don't see Dallas having the mental edge to come into Portland in a pressure situation and taking the series.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

*After Game Chat!*

We're all going to the chat room after game 6 is over, and you're cordially invited to join us!

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/chat/index.php?

Expect a lot of people to come. 

Go Blazers!


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

*I'm nervous.*

This is the most nervous I've been before a basketball game since.... well, I've never been this nervous BEFORE a game. I feel now like I usually feel in a tie game with someone at the line at 2 secs left. Phew. Honestly, before Games 4 and 5, I just wasn't worried. I don't know why, but I knew we'd win. I fee like we will win in a landslide tonight, but I've been so looking forward to it, that I'm just a mess now. I did this game on my PS2 last night and lost. And then, this morning, I dreamed we lost. I was so HAPPY when I woke up. I'm hoping this is a GOOD SIGN.

COME ON. Let's go!

GO BLAZERS


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: I'm nervous.*

ok..fess up people..

Who else here has done one (or all) of the following:

1: shot free throws to "win the championship" in your back yard/school yard

2: missed free throws but said there was a lane violation

3: Got the rebound and scored a 3 point play, and won the title.

4: played a video game against nother team, and destroyed them and wished it was real

5: kicked your basketball into your neighbors yard after game 6 in 91, 92, and game 7 in 00?


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

i've done 1 and 4. 2 is hilarious! LOL!

Go Blazers


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Get ready to see the mavs trying to go to the second round

GOOD LUCK BLAZERS.


----------



## Beaverton (Apr 17, 2003)

#5. After Magic johson threw the ball cross court, I went on the mini hoop outside my house and dunked with reckless abandon. :upset: 

I HATE MAGIC AND I HATE THE LAKERS!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

ok, now I am nervous.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

funny. now, i'm not nervous.

we're outrebounding them, everyone has scored, and Nash has two fouls. i love it.

Go Blazers


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: I'm nervous.*



> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> ok..fess up people..
> 
> Who else here has done one (or all) of the following:
> ...


- 

1: shot free throws to "win the championship" in your back yard/school yard- DONE IT

2: missed free throws but said there was a lane violation- DONE IT

3: Got the rebound and scored a 3 point play, and won the title.- DONE IT

4: played a video game against nother team, and destroyed them and wished it was real- DONE IT

5: kicked your basketball into your neighbors yard after game 6 in 91, 92, and game 7 in 00? Naw, havent gone that far yet


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

*Will Pippen play tonight?*

Hey, if the Mavs don't threaten, he should rest for Game 7. WHY NOT?

And hey, if the Mavs rally back, Pip can come in and fix things.

We are in good shape.

GO BLAZERS


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Will Pippen play tonight?*



> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> Hey, if the Mavs don't threaten, he should rest for Game 7. WHY NOT?
> 
> And hey, if the Mavs rally back, Pip can come in and fix things.
> ...


I HOPE NOT!!! That he is NOT needed to play tonight!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Will Pippen play tonight?*



> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> 
> 
> I HOPE NOT!!!


Me neither!!!


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

If the Mavericks get blown out so badly tonight that we don't even NEED Scottie Pippen, then the Mavs have choked miserably.

Go Blazers


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

*#1 Reason Blazers Can Beat Mavs*

It is two fold:

1) Blazers Can Get Any Rebound They Want

2) If Mavs Try To Get a Rebound, They Are Called For a Foul.

Go Blazers


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: #1 Reason Blazers Can Beat Mavs*



> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> It is two fold:
> 
> 1) Blazers Can Get Any Rebound They Want
> ...


That is because there is a consipracy going on... don't ya know?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

In tune with my "beat LA" wav that GR so graciously sent my way....


'SPEED DA MAN!'
'SPEED DA MAN!'
'SPEED DA MAN!'
'SPEED DA MAN!'
'SPEED DA MAN!'
'SPEED DA MAN!'
'SPEED DA MAN!'
'SPEED DA MAN!'
'SPEED DA MAN!'
'SPEED DA MAN!'


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Never free throws...*

It was always shooting the 3 with the clock running down...and I made it, sometimes...


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

I bet you aren't nervous now, at halftime LOL!!!!!



YEGA


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Portland up by nearly 30 at half  Can we tie the series up?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Never free throws...*



> Originally posted by <b>hasoos</b>!
> It was always shooting the 3 with the clock running down...and I made it, sometimes...


"if I make this 3 pointer..the blazers will win the championship this season..."



























clank...


8(


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*cause there up by 26 at half*

Yeaaaaaah. This is the best i've seen the Blazers play. Ever. Reminds me of game 6, Western Conference finals 2000. Mas ZBo.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> Get ready to see the mavs trying to go to the second round
> 
> GOOD LUCK BLAZERS.


Thanks for the luck! I think that's pushing them over the edge in the first half 

Ed O.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Yeah their destroying the Mavs all they have to do is defend and they win.ALSO u gotta SCORE.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

*Throw-It-Down-ATHON!!!!*

Says Bill Walton!

I LOVE IT!!!!

And without three starters!!!

GO BLAZERS


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Is Nowitzki Hurt?*

Everything he's missed has been short. Is this thanks to the foul Damon Stoudamire layed on him in game 5? Of course it didn't look hard, but Dirk really reacted to it like it was the end of the world.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

*13*

that's how many rebounds the entire Dallas team has in the GAME with 3 mins left in the 3rd!


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

bump

Go Blazers!!!

About 12 minutes more of kick butt basketball and the series is tied!

Go Blazers


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

*Did Natalie Gilbert sing?*

Does anyone know?

Go Blazers


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Did Natalie Gilbert sing?*



> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> Does anyone know?
> 
> Go Blazers


I do not believe so, Ann Schatz mentioned how she didn't.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

*Countdown to Chalupas!!!*

Go Blazers


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Countdown to Chalupas!!!*

IN THE THIRD QUARTER!

STuart


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Am I the only one who thinks the Blazers will win by 30+ tomorrow night?*



> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> I think it will be one of those games. Sheed will dunk a lot.


Sheed hasn't dunked a lot!! HAHAHA!! STUPID!



STuart


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

QYNTEL WOODS!!


----------



## Beaverton (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: Re: Am I the only one who thinks the Blazers will win by 30+ tomorrow night?*



> Originally posted by <b>s a b a s 11</b>!
> 
> 
> Sheed hasn't dunked a lot!! HAHAHA!! STUPID!
> ...


OWNED!


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Yea Sabas! LOL!!!

Hey, ABM. Is Dallas a professional playoff team? They've never been in a game 6 or 7 before this year!

How bout Minnesota??

They got blown out by the Lakers in Game 5 and then got blown out again in Game 6.

Go Blazers


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

I believe the Blazers have invited her back to sing at any game she wants to next season. I have heard they won't have her back this year.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

*How many consecutive FTs has Zach Randolph made?*

He was 8-8 in Game 5 and 7-7 tonight!

How long was the streak before that?

Go Blazers


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

*The WAVE!*

The wave was started at the Rose Garden! It's Hap's dream come true!

:twave: 
:twave: 
:twave: 
:twave: 
:twave: 
:twave: 
:twave: 
:twave: 



Can I get a *JEGA*?! Wooo!!!


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

*Why does Don Nelson quit???*

The Lakers would NEVER quit like this. They always try to win EVERY game.

I mean, before the game, they were talking about what a mistake it was that Finley didn't play in the 4th qtr of game 5. Don Nelson said he would definitely get Finley in there this time.

Well, where is he???

And Woody Page on Around The Horn said the Mavs would win as long as Nick Van Exel's butt was on the bench in the 4th. Well, his butt is on the bench. Why isn't Dallas winning?

GO BLAZERS!!!!!!!


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

*ESPN Calls It a Tie!!! 3-3. ABC will air Game 7!*

I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!

Blazers are only the third team in NBA history to ever tie a series at 3-3 after being down 0-3!!!

GO BLAZERS


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

*3-3*

I know it's an extra unnecessary thread, but gosh, it looks so pretty!

Go Blazers


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

*GAME THREAD: Portland Trail Blazers at Sacramento Kings (Game 1)*

I'm assuming it will be on Tuesday. I'm liking us to go in and steal this one. We won the last time we were there. We have to wear our red uniforms. Sacramento hasn't been preparing for us, so they won't be ready.

I like Bonzi to beat up Peja all day. And Damon's rejuvenated game will meet its match in Mike Bibby. I'm looking forward to that matchup.

Will we stay with the same lineup and put Zach Randolph on Webber? 

Will Dale Davis be back? Gosh I hope so.

Go Blazers


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: ESPN Calls It a Tie!!! 3-3. ABC will air Game 7!*



> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Blazers are only the third team in NBA history to ever tie a series at 3-3 after being down 0-3!!!
> ...


hey, lets make it "3rd times the charm"


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Go Blazers


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

It looked like Dirk had a shiner under his right eye... either someone punched him (maybe they let Zach practice with them earlier this week) or he hasn't been sleeping well.

I don't think his performance tonight will help him get any shuteye 

Ed O.


----------



## brewmaster (Dec 31, 2002)

I noticed the shiner, too.

The guy still scares me though. What if he puts the whole team on his back and scores 50+ Sunday?

Naaaaaaaaaaaaah. Cheeks has taught the Blazers how to defend the Mavs pick and roll.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

The thing that scares me is that both teams are excellent front-running teams. Meaning that either team is CAPABLE of putting other teams away once they get in their groove.

Dallas showed an ability to bounce back from an early deficit in Game 1 (down by, what, 10? at half) and to overcome a small deficit late (game 2, down by 1 after 3), but they're at their best when they hit some shots early and get a few stops early... 

The Blazers have shown more resiliency, in spite what the media and some Blazers fans might have said about them heading into these last 3 games. Game 5 was a gut-check for Portland, and tonight they fell behind early but kept their cool and just beat the tar out of the Mavs in the second quarter.

So, to get back to what scares me: the Mavs being able to get off to a good start and FORGETTING that they haven't competed well against the Blazers in 2 of the last 3 games and that they were outplayed in the stretch of Game 5. I want them to have a knot in their collective stomach from tonight until the end of Game 7, when they can release the stress because they'd be done for the year.

Ed O.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

We will continue our playoff winning streak, if Sheed can keep playing extreme defense like that on Dirk...WE WILL WIN!


----------



## brewmaster (Dec 31, 2002)

I just keep thinking about that 30 point lead against the Lakers that Dallas blew earlier this year.

Sure, it was only one game out of 82. Buuuuuuuuuut, I'm sure it still affects Dallas, doesn't it?

Game 7 is the same scenario.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Not get ahead of yourself buddy. Game 7 will be simply EPIC and it will be TOUGH!


----------



## biggz (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: Is Nowitzki Hurt?*



> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> Everything he's missed has been short. Is this thanks to the foul Damon Stoudamire layed on him in game 5? Of course it didn't look hard, but Dirk really reacted to it like it was the end of the world.


it wasn't even a foul ! damon got all ball, he almost got a steal but he stepped out of bounds ...


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>brewmaster</b>!
> 
> Game 7 is the same scenario.


Hey -- I hope so! I just think Dallas needs to relax in order to play well again, and in a close game I don't see them relaxing.

Ed O.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Is Nowitzki Hurt?*



> Originally posted by <b>biggz</b>!
> 
> it wasn't even a foul ! damon got all ball, he almost got a steal but he stepped out of bounds ...


Absolutely. Good point. It should have been a blocked shot, IMO, since Dirk was going up with the shot...

Ed O.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

:twave:
lets keep this going...MAS :twave:


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Say, Speed...who do you predict will win the championship this year...?


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Is Nowitzki Hurt?*



> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> Everything he's missed has been short. Is this thanks to the foul Damon Stoudamire layed on him in game 5?


Incidentally, it wasn't a foul, despite it being reported rather widely that way. It was ruled a clean strip...it was simply out-of-bounds to Dallas.

Which only makes it sadder that Dirk was laid out by it.


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

Hey chat is in the Blazers room......

After you get in and choose your nickname, type:

/join #blazers

I see Sabas4MVP gave up when no one was in the main lobby room.

Come back in there if you can, MVP.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Oh...looks like others have beaten me to it. Justice is upheld even when I'm not around.

Nice.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

*Nick Van Exel's Law of Averages Works! Dirk only gets 4 pts!*

And now his averages are coming back to earth!

46 one game. 4 the next.

Go Blazers


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Let's hope that he only get a solid 10 points on Sunday and I can live with that!


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

Speed....Can you draw cartoons?

Your "one-liner" threads like this one would work great with a cartoon drawing. 

I bet Blazers.com would put them on their site. At the very least, we would enjoy seeing them on here.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

I actually don't care how many points Dirk scores, just like I don't get caught up in how many points Nash scores or even Wells or Wallace.

As long as we win, I'm happy.

Go Blazers


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Over at Oregonlive.com, they are calling him No-Wins-Ski!

LOL

Go Blazers


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

What??????



I am lost.

Weren't we talking about the topic????? 

I thought I was.....


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

*NBA Playoff Game Seven Experience*

No one on the Mavericks has Game Seven Experience.

As for the Blazers.....

Bonzi Wells, Damon Stoudamire, Rasheed Wallace, and Arvydas Sabonis= 2000 vs Lakers (L)

Dale Davis= 1998 vs Bulls (L)

Scottie Pippen= 1990 vs Pistons (L, headache); 1992 vs Knicks (W); 1994 vs Knicks (L); 1998 vs Pacers (W); 2000 vs Lakers (L)

So to recap, Six of the Blazers have played in a Game 7, while none of the Mavericks have. Only Scottie Pippen has won a Game 7. He's won twice, but lost three times. He's never lost two game 7s in a row.

I don't know the Game 7 experiences of Don Nelson or Mo Cheeks.

Go Blazers


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Hey, I don't draw cartoons. Do you want to draw them for me? We could collaborate and see if they put them up.

Thanks.

Go Blazers


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

I gave up on drawing in first grade when a classmate looked at my coloring and told me it wasnt very good!!!!!

Maybe someone else here can cartoon, though.

I bet they would put them up if you had some to submit. 

OR....They might just see them on here and put them up like they did tblazrdude's wallpaper. :idea:


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

*It's official! Tim Duncan wins the MVP award... again!*

http://www.oregonlive.com/sportsfla...?s0118_BC_BKN--Duncan-MVP&&sports&advance_nba


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

This experience will REALLY help us!:yes:


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Speed, you make excellent points. Our experience should carry us onto the second round.

Go Blazers!


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

*Are you impressed?*

Have the Blazers impressed you? Or will you go back to your hating ways if they lose on Sunday? 

And even if the Blazers win on Sunday, how far do the Blazers have to go to impress you?

Does "making history" really matter? After all, isn't it truly more impressive if you don't fall down 0-3 to begin with?

Go Blazers


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I would be extremely dissapointed,yet very proud to be only the 3rd team to bring it to 7 games.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

cool
i was gonna be happy with either him or KG
summin tells me if they beat the wolves KG would get it , just for the added attention after LA went out, ratings blah blah


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

it was decided before the playoffs started


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Why will game 7 be tough?

isn't there a CHANCE that they will just continue to crumble?

they really didn't look like they wanted to be out there tonight

Go Blazers


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

I think that game seven is going to be alot closer than tonights game. I have to wonder what if the ref had called that three pointer in game 3 a two point shot since his foot was over the line. Would Portland have been able to force a win in overtime? Winning this series tonight, 4 - 2?

I guess either way this series will be over on Sunday, it has been a wild ride for the first round I must say. I think that Dallas will be forced to take tough shots in game seven. Question is, will they fall for them? Portland sure has shut them down the past few games. I like Portland's chances. :yes:


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

*Tonights game replaying on ESPN*

Right now :yes:


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Hmmm, I thought it was my responsibility to make the game threads? 

Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Nope, your right, Speed just jumped the gun a little. I am looking foward to seeing your game one thread Loyalty4Life! :yes:


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

It's Portland's job to put the pressure on Dallas in Game 7. They haven't faced elimination yet this year. But we have THREE TIMES. So we want to get them to squirm.

L4L, please make the Game 7 thread. I did already, a while ago, but who knows where it is!

Go Blazers


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

*Serious Question that no one is answering*

Will Randolph start at PF vs the Queens?

Go Blazers


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Serious Question that no one is answering*



> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> Will Randolph start at PF vs the Queens?
> 
> Go Blazers


He has to, if he doesn't there will be hell to pay :rocket: :upset:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Speedy, who else is going to start? Derek Anderson went down for the season. I think that what you are seeing on the court now starting for the Blazers is what you are going to see for the rest of the playoffs and the start of next season. The only change I see next season is Gary Payton starting at point. Other than that Portland is set for next year with Davis, Randoph, Wallace, Wells, Stoudamire/Payton. :yes: 

Scary when you really think about it.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

*EERIE Blazers-Mavs observation*

The Blazers and Mavs have each won three games in a row.

In both winning streaks, the second game was won by the score of 103-99.

In the third win of both winning streaks, the losing team scored 103 points.

Go Blazers


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Well, we might want Sheed on Webber and Wells matched up with Peja like we did the last time we went to Arco. Maybe Daniels or Damon could start at SG with Pip at point.

But probably not right?

Still, can Sheed hang with Peja all series?

Go Blazers


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

If the Blazers lose game seven, they will be the worst team in the history of the league and I hope they are all fired and the franchise disbanded. And the Rose Garden demolished, with the earth it was standing upon salted so nothing will ever grow there again, least of all roses.

Either that or I'll be impressed at the way they came back and simply wished they hadn't been injured coming into the series.

Ask me on Monday! :devil:


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

I will be extremely disappointed in the team, because they'll have had a chance to win game 7 and will have failed in doing so.

Portland loves to break your heart.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Speed*!
> 
> 
> Still, can Sheed hang with Peja all series?


Maybe, now turn it around and ask the question again. Can Peja hang with Wallace all series long? I think that Sacramento is the team to beat in the West. Not only do they have shooters, they also have a low post threat. I think that having Randolph and Wallace on the floor will present some problems that Sacramento has never seen before. Maybe, they will be the team that has to react to what Portland puts on the floor.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

If they win game 7, though, will it really make you happy if we don't go all the way??

Go Blazers


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

good point HOWIE


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Kwel, I am out! Post at you later!!!!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Okay, one more post so I can say that I once posted 100 posts in one day! Whew!!!!! I am sure that Speedy is going to break that record if he hasn't already!!!!:laugh:


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> If they win game 7, though, will it really make you happy if we don't go all the way??
> 
> Go Blazers


anything after this series is icing on the cake in my opinion.

that said, i'll cheer on the blazers to win every game in that series too, should the situation arise.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Sorry it took me so long to do this!


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

*One 7'6" German Dude + One Other 7' German Dude Equals.....*

......NO REBOUNDS IN GAME SIX.

Go Blazers


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

*Series Turning Point*

Halftime of Game 4, Mavs leading by 3, Dirk Nowitzki says "We're just glad we're not getting blown out."

Go Blazers


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Can you say "Game Thread?" :krazy:


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Can you say "Blazers in 7"??

Woohoo!!

Go Blazers


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

:nonono:


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

You can't say BLAZERS IN 7???

Why not?

When I say GO, you say Blazers

GO...


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

AWAY.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Why are you so grumpy when the Blazers are playing so WELL?

GO BLAZERS


----------



## antiblazer (Mar 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> AWAY.


:laugh: Good one L4L


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> AWAY.


I forgot to mention this comment was all in good fun. No harm was intended!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

who's the 7'5" german dude?


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Shawn Bradley.

Bradley is eligible for German citizenship because he was born in Landstuhl, Germany


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tblazrdude</b>!
> Shawn Bradley.
> 
> Bradley is eligible for German citizenship because he was born in Landstuhl, Germany


well slap me silly and call me your uncle Jonathan. I did not know that.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

I didn't know that either. I though Speed was just being ignorant.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

HEY I"M A 6th MAN NOW! YIPPY!


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Speed is not ignorant. 

Speed knows Bradley was born in Germany.

Go Blazers


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

*If your life depended on it, who would you pick to win Game 7?*

I only want a one word answer.

Dallas or Portland.

You die if you are wrong, theroretically.

Imagine the situation and make your pick.

I pick...

Portland.

I want everyone else's answer too!

Go Blazers


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Dallas



and it pains me to say it, too.

i don't mind eating crow though, so it's okay.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> Speed is not ignorant.
> 
> Speed knows Bradley was born in Germany.
> ...


Speed is progressing into the 3rd person?


----------



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

*PORTLAND*

ANY QUESTIOnS......HOW ABOUT iS MARK Cuban gonna kill SOMEON?:devil:


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

*Blazers= 3-0 in Elimination Games.*

Blazers= 0-0 in Close Out Games.

Can we do what the Mavs have failed to do and close out the series?

Go Blazers


----------

